# Getting a new BSNL Broadband connection. Also, my head is exploding. I have a few questions.



## MamuMogambo (Jun 8, 2014)

OKAY, so I have filled my application for a new connection (ULD 800). I didn't ask for a router 'cause I am planning to buy a new one. I was planning to buy TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router. Came to realize, I cannot use this for WiFi (or BSNL Broadband for that matter). Dumb me. So, after researching for a bit, this is the one I found to be recommended the most: TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router. I am bit worried though. What if I run into some problem in the future and the BSNL technician doesn't know how to fix it or some other problem.

*Q. What will the BSNL router cost me? Is it better to buy the TP-Link one? What will be the pros and cons?*

Also, I chose the ULD 800 plan 'cause I need 512Kbps at-least. I went to the BSNL website a few minutes ago and found these two new plans:
a. New unlimited Broadband plans with higher FUP bandwidth on promotional basis for 90 days w.e.f 10.05.2014
b. The new UL 545 and ComboUL 675

So,
*Q. I don't know what the first one is. What is it? Is it like a plan for a month or something?*
*Q. Since, I don't like FUPs much, should I switch to the new UL 545 or ComboUL 675 plan? If yes, which one?*

The BSNL people are supposed to install the new connection (along with landline) on Monday, so I have Sunday (i.e. today) to make the decisions and make the necessary amendments. HELP ME, PLEEEEEEEEASE.

EDIT: Range is not a problem (will use it in a small room) and I'll be connecting 3-4 devices at most.

EDIT: 
*Q. I am a little confused. What's the difference between these modem-routers (i.e. can I save a few bucks): * 
              a. TP-LINK TD-W8151N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router
              b. TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2 Modem Router
              c. TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2014)

I bought a W8968 for my BSNL connection and didn't let the BSNL guys enter my house...Else they would have said something negative and my Father would trust them more than me...
The BSNL modem with wifi costs 2100rs here so getting the TP-Link is always a better deal plus it has good coverage, less heating and better software to manage different settings...

545 and 675 are almost the same its just that you get 100 calls free in 675 plan...If you can go with the ULD 1445 promotional plan it would be the best IMO...


----------



## MamuMogambo (Jun 8, 2014)

So, 

1. You haven't run into any problem with W8968?

2. Why did you choose W8968 as opposed to W8151N or W8951ND or W8961ND? Don't you think TP-LINK TD-W8151N will be best for me since I don't need much range and it will save me few bucks or do you think spending a few hundred more on W8968 is worth it?

3. ULD 1445 is a promotional plan. What does that mean? Will I be able to get it only for a few months or something?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 8, 2014)

MamuMogambo said:


> *Q. What will the BSNL router cost me? Is it better to buy the TP-Link one? What will be the pros and cons?*


 The wifi enabled router costs around Rs 2000. Tp-link w8968 is better in every aspect.



MamuMogambo said:


> *Q. I don't know what the first one is. What is it? Is it like a plan for a month or something?*


You can avail that plan before 10th July. I think it should be for lifetime. Let others confirm.



MamuMogambo said:


> *Q. Since, I don't like FUPs much, should I switch to the new UL 545 or ComboUL 675 plan? If yes, which one?*


UL 545 - 512 kbps unlimited. 675 - UL 545 + 100 free calls




MamuMogambo said:


> EDIT:
> *Q. I am a little confused. What's the difference between these modem-routers (i.e. can I save a few bucks): *
> a. TP-LINK TD-W8151N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router
> b. TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2 Modem Router
> c. TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter


W8961ND is also a pretty decent option sif you think the W8968 is an overkill. But the latter will future-proof your purchase.



MamuMogambo said:


> So, after researching for a bit, this is the one I found to be recommended the most: TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router. I am bit worried though. What if I run into some problem in the future and the BSNL technician doesn't know how to fix it or some other problem.


You can always post in this forum whenever a problem arises. Till the time members like [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] lurk in these forums, all your networking related problems will surely be solved!


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2014)

MamuMogambo said:


> So,
> 
> 1. You haven't run into any problem with W8968?


No...



> 2. Why did you choose W8968 as opposed to W8151N or W8951ND or W8961ND? Don't you think TP-LINK TD-W8151N will be best for me since I don't need much range and it will save me few bucks or do you think spending a few hundred more on W8968 is worth it?


As Vignesh said above...You might need a better one in future...



> 3. ULD 1445 is a promotional plan. What does that mean? Will I be able to get it only for a few months or something?


I think that the plan will be over when the promotion ends...But existing users on that plan will keep availing that...


----------



## MamuMogambo (Jun 8, 2014)

Vignesh B, exactly the answers that I wanted. Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you kaz for helping me out.

- - - Updated - - -

So, finally I want your word on my decisions:


I am getting W8968.

Since, I have already opted for ULD 800, from next month onwards I'll shift to either the UL 545 or promotional ULD 1445 (Quick question, what's the difference between UL and ULD plans).


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 8, 2014)

1. Good decision!
2. UL means the you would get the speed mentioned constantly.
ULD means the speed will depend on the network traffic and is capped at the maximum speed specified.
Ul - Unlimited
ULD - Unlimited differential


----------



## ROHIT_SINGH (Jun 8, 2014)

all models of D AND T LINK r better 
BSNL has stopped purchasing its modems from huwaei and Teracom models and only old stock is coming in some areas
u can purchase any model of D and T link and bsnl employee will install it easily and they r also trained for it.
any problem u can contact here.
ONE MORE THINK i m using 1425 BROADBAND COMBO PLAN and its the best one i only get 60 % off for it for myself 
rest all plans is good but not best....

PS:-BSNL Officer (Direct Recruit of BSNL )


----------



## MamuMogambo (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks. So, tomorrow they are going to install the setup. I just have to tell them with a smug face that I'll configure my TP-Link myself and its better than their's. All good I guess. Off I go to order my W8968.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 8, 2014)

MamuMogambo said:


> I just have to tell them with a smug face that I'll configure my TP-Link myself and its better than their's.


Don't piss them off! If you've SNR margin or line attenuation issue, you'll have to go back to them only. 



kaz said:


> I bought a W8968 for my BSNL connection and didn't let the BSNL guys enter my house...Else they would have said something negative and my Father would trust them more than me...


 
I pity you.


----------



## seamon (Jun 8, 2014)

My town has the best BSNL operatives. They don't keep BSNL modems here, you have to get one on your own. They are also quite fast in setting up a new connection.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 8, 2014)

^^ Where do you live?


----------



## seamon (Jun 8, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> ^^ Where do you live?



Dehradun.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

ROHIT_SINGH said:


> all models of D AND T LINK r better
> BSNL has stopped purchasing its modems from huwaei and Teracom models and only old stock is coming in some areas
> u can purchase any model of D and T link and bsnl employee will install it easily and they r also trained for it.
> any problem u can contact here.
> ...



please clarify yourself. do you happen to represent BSNL in this forum??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2014)

no.he meant that being a bsnl officer he gets special discount.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dehradun.



I thought you were from Assam!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> no.he meant that being a bsnl officer he gets special discount.


----------



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I thought you were from Assam!!!



I am but currently staying Dehradun.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am but currently staying Dehradun.



Oh... Studying there???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn... Anyone has any idea if that special discount can be had by us too by some under the table work???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Damn... Anyone has any idea if that special discount can be had by us too by some under the table work???



get a job in bsnl


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get a job in bsnl



Anyone else who has an easier idea???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Anyone else who has an easier idea???



hire bsnl 
jokes apart; just think if every one utilizes such plans! then bsnl will go bankrupt soon..i dont think anybody can gather such plans unless you are a bsnl employ or a most close friend.


----------

